# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Vetëvendosje rrëzon maunet serbe

## bl3nd

Ate qe nuk e bene Qeveria e bene VV.

Lëvizja Vetëvendosje po e kryen punën e policisë. Aktivistë të saj kanë marrë përsipër t'i ndalojnë edhe fizikisht mallrat serbe. Lëvizja Vetëvendosje ka ndërmarrë sot një aksion për të ndalë tregtinë e Serbisë në Kosovë. Në fshatin Lupç, disa aktivistë të saj me stop në dorë dalën një maune serbe me mallra. Ata e shkarkuan mallin, i cili ishte prodhim i Centro Proizvodnga Beogradi dhe më pas e rrotulluan maunen, për ta bërë të palëvizshme.

"Sot, dhe sa herë të mundemi, ne do të bëjmë gjithë çka mundemi që ta parandalojmë Tregtinë e Lirë me Serbinë, apo më mirë, invazionin tregtar që po na imponohet pa marrë parasysh vullnetin tonë politik. Aksioni ynë sot është në konfirmim të kërkesës sonë të vazhdueshme për sovranitet dhe dinjitet, në konfirmim të thirrjes sonë qytetare për të ndihmuar e për të mbrojtur prodhimin vendor. Nëse këtë mbrojtje nuk e ofron qeveria sepse është edhe e paaftë, e padëshiruar, dhe e kompromituar, atëherë ajo le të shkojë, vendin tonë e mbrojmë vetë ne, qytetarët e saj, edhe ekonomikisht, edhe territorialisht!", thuhet në një njoftim. /indeksonline/

----------


## shefqeti

Eshte per lavdat nje guxim i till,por veprimet e tilla duhet analizuar me gjith spektrin politik e ushtarak,fundja hala bre nuk jan shter gjitha veprimet e qeveris dhe miqve tan Amerikan.Ti lejm ata ta kryejn punen e tyre e pastaj nese nuk kan suksese ateher del populli .

----------


## bl3nd

Deri kur ma o Shefqet
U bonen 100 vjet luft,e 12 pas lufte,gjeth e gjeth met shkel,spo bon

----------


## master2006

Mir jau kan bo, o dasht edhe shoferin me nxan e me i hi dajak, mos me i ra mo kurr ne mend me hy ne Kosove...

----------


## Selami2006

Demaskimi i Thaçit 
nga Albin Kurti

21.09.2011,  ora 10:09

Qeveria e Kosovës po shërbehet me formula të vjetra, me formula tipike për vitet e �90-ta dhe LDK-në, kur besohej që zgjidhja vjen veçse nga ndërkombëtarizimi i çështjes së Kosovës. Qeveria e Kosovës po u bën thirrje KFOR-it e EULEX-it që të intervenojnë. 

Mirëpo, këta janë organizma neutralë karshi statusit që nuk e pranojnë pavarësinë e Kosovës. Me këtë mënyrë, Kosovës nuk do t�i shtohet sovraniteti ose integriteti territorial, por dialogut me Serbinë do t�i shtohen temat e reja dhe kompromiset përkatëse. 

Në vitet e �90-ta, ndonëse ishte i pamjaftueshëm, ndërkombëtarizimi ishte i nevojshëm dhe i dobishëm: e bënte Kosovën një çështje duke e nxjerrë atë politikisht nga sovraniteti dhe integriteti territorial i Serbisë. Sot, kur vetë Kosova duhet të bëhet sovrane dhe me integritet territorial, kombëtarizimi, dhe jo më ndërkombëtarizimi, paraqet qasjen e duhur. 

Kryeministri Thaçi po thotë që e ka demaskuar Serbinë. Shqiptarët e kanë njohur mirë Serbinë dhe s�ke pasur se çfarë iu demaskon atyre. Thaçi me siguri po mendon që e ka demaskuar Serbinë para ndërkombëtarëve. 

Ama, edhe nëse ka ndodhur kjo, atëherë bëhet fjalë për maskën e Serbisë që vetë Thaçi ia pati vënë asaj përmes bisedimeve me të. Duke iu falënderuar buzëqeshjeve dhe shtrëngimit të duarve midis Editës e Borkos në Bruksel, Serbia po dukej ashtu siç nuk është. 

E, megjithatë, mbase Thaçi mendon se po e demaskon Serbinë edhe para shqiptarëve: po iu tregon atyre se sa të fuqishme janë strukturat e Serbisë në veri, prandaj ata nuk do të duhej të befasoheshin kur të nisin negociatat për autonominë e veriut (sic.). 

Ndoshta Thaçi beson që shqiptarët kanë harruar disi se sa e fuqishme është Serbia, andaj ky duhet t�ua përkujtojë atyre këtë gjë para se të lëshojë pe në Bruksel. Kësisoj, demaskimi qeveritar i Serbisë para shqiptarëve të Kosovës nuk është demaskim i saj si shtet armiqësor e kriminal, por si shtet i fuqishëm. 

Në veri të Kosovës po krijohet gjendje e faktit të kryer. As në kohën e Milosheviqit strukturat e Serbisë në veri nuk kanë qenë kaq të mobilizuara e serbët nuk kanë qenë kaq homogjenë. Gjestet me helikopter të kryeministrit Thaçi e thelluan ndarjen e veriut si asnjëherë tjetër. Hapat taktikë qeveritarë të Thaçit tash po vihen në shërbim të planit strategjik shtetëror të Serbisë. 

Strukturat ilegale dhe armiqësore të Serbisë në veri e kanë shtuar dukshëm praninë dhe kontrollin atje. Ato kanë bllokuar çdo rrugë të mundshme në pjesën veriore duke na kthyer 20 vjet prapa (thua se ndodhemi në kohën e shkatërrimit të shtetit të Jugosllavisë dhe jo në atë të ndërtimit të shtetit të Kosovës). 

Qeveria e Kosovës është fiksuar me dy pikat kufitare veriore. Ajo po e shpërfill jetën e pasigurt e në ankth të 4.000 shqiptarëve në veri dhe faktin se në veri të lumit Ibër ndodhet 1/5 e territorit të Kosovës. Pikat 1 dhe 31 janë krejt çfarë sheh e dëshiron të shohë në veri Qeveria e Kosovës. Televizionet dhe gazetat qeveritare e ushtrojnë hegjemoninë e kësaj pikëpamjeje të ngushtë. 

Kryeministri Thaçi po orvatet që shteti i Kosovës ta humbasë veriun, ndërsa Qeveria e tij të mos e humbasë pushtetin. E gjithë sfida qeveritare konsiston në këtë pikë. Pra, në fakt, është veçse një pikë, jo dy sosh, që përbëjnë preokupimin e kryeministrrit Thaçi. Si të shkarkohen nga barra që quhet veri i Kosovës dhe, përkundër kësaj, të mos e humbasin pushtetin. Si ta rrudhin shtetin e Kosovës dhe njëkohësisht ta ruajnë pushtetin mbi Kosovën. Kjo është çështja, e vetmja çështje për këtë qeveri. 

Pikërisht për këtë arsye, Thaçi nuk i ka problem strukturat e Serbisë në veri të Kosovës, por opozitën politike në Prishtinë. Ai nuk e ka hall që strukturat e Serbisë do t�ia marrin një copë shtetit të Kosovës. Ai shqetësohet vetëm nëse dikush do të mund t�ia marrë pushtetin atij. 

Prioriteti i kryeministrit kosovar për pushtet në llogari të shtetit të Kosovës, e bën Thaçin aleat me strukturat ilegale dhe armiqësore të Serbisë. Sepse, ato struktura e duan një kryeministër kosovar që nuk i lufton ato por fiksohet vetëm te pikat veriore kufitare. 

Në anën tjetër, kryeministrin Thaçi nuk e brengosin strukturat e Serbisë përderisa dihet që ato nuk duan t�ia marrin pushtetin këtij në Prishtinë. 

Veriu i Kosovës nuk është barrë për Kosovën ashtu siç e konsideron atë Qeveria e Kosovës. Përkundrazi, veriu i Kosovës është vendbanim për popullin dhe pasuri e Kosovës. Kjo Qeveri e Kosovës është barrë për Kosovën. (Zëri)

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Ate qe nuk e bene Qeveria e bene VV.
> 
> Lëvizja Vetëvendosje po e kryen punën e policisë. Aktivistë të saj kanë marrë përsipër t'i ndalojnë edhe fizikisht mallrat serbe. Lëvizja Vetëvendosje ka ndërmarrë sot një aksion për të ndalë tregtinë e Serbisë në Kosovë. Në fshatin Lupç, disa aktivistë të saj me stop në dorë dalën një maune serbe me mallra. Ata e shkarkuan mallin, i cili ishte prodhim i “Centro Proizvod”nga Beogradi dhe më pas e rrotulluan maunen, për ta bërë të palëvizshme.
> 
> "Sot, dhe sa herë të mundemi, ne do të bëjmë gjithë çka mundemi që ta parandalojmë “Tregtinë e Lirë” me Serbinë, apo më mirë, invazionin tregtar që po na imponohet pa marrë parasysh vullnetin tonë politik. Aksioni ynë sot është në konfirmim të kërkesës sonë të vazhdueshme për sovranitet dhe dinjitet, në konfirmim të thirrjes sonë qytetare për të ndihmuar e për të mbrojtur prodhimin vendor. Nëse këtë mbrojtje nuk e ofron qeveria sepse është edhe e paaftë, e padëshiruar, dhe e kompromituar, atëherë ajo le të shkojë, vendin tonë e mbrojmë vetë ne, qytetarët e saj, edhe ekonomikisht, edhe territorialisht!", thuhet në një njoftim. /indeksonline/


Ata qe e kane kryer kete akt duhet te perballen me drejtesine. Veprim piratesk dhe shume i demshem per Kosoven!

Aktoret do te duhet te paguajne demin, ne te cilin futet malli, kamioni dhe fitimi i munguar.

Edhe nje pike negative ne imazhin e W-se, por per fat te keq dhe nje pike negative dhe per Kosoven.

----------


## Brari

vv-ja punon per drashkovicin..
pik


kto dite Thaqi dhe Jahjaga ne Washington.. duke u taku me te plotfuqishmit e botes keta vv-istet e gjejne te bejne rrugacerira..

kulmi..

kaq anti kombetare kishim koh pa pare...

..

----------


## s0ni

Pajtohem me mendimin e DYDRINAS. Per pasojat nuk e di kush do te merret, pra kush do te paguaj mallin dhe maunen? Taksat e Kosoves!?

Ku qendrron ndryshimi tani, leket prap do harxhohen ne favor te Serbise.

----------


## derjansi

> Pajtohem me mendimin e DYDRINAS. Per pasojat nuk e di kush do te merret, pra kush do te paguaj mallin dhe maunen? Taksat e Kosoves!?
> 
> Ku qendrron ndryshimi tani, leket prap do harxhohen ne favor te Serbise.


cpun kan taksat e kosoves em pagu mallrat e serbis?

----------


## derjansi

serbet djegin e shkatrrojn i si pengon kush 

bravo VV 

e vetmja parti shqiptare

----------


## s0ni

> cpun kan taksat e kosoves em pagu mallrat e serbis?


Derjansi, ja te marre une makinen tende dhe ta rretulloj ja 10 here, te marre dhe mallin qe ke brenda e ta hedh. Kush do te paguaj ty per demin e prones tende?! 

Prandaj thashe nuk e di nese eshte njeriu qe beri demin pra VV apo taksat e kosoves qe do ta paguajne. Dikush duhet te marri pergjithesi.

----------


## derjansi

> Derjansi, ja te marre une makinen tende dhe ta rretulloj ja 10 here, te marre dhe mallin qe ke brenda e ta hedh. Kush do te paguaj ty per demin e prones tende?! 
> 
> Prandaj thashe nuk e di nese eshte njeriu qe beri demin pra VV apo taksat e kosoves qe do ta paguajne. Dikush duhet te marri pergjithesi.


makinen time e pagun siguracioni.

----------


## s0ni

> makinen time e pagun siguracioni.


Ahah i re shkurt, siguracioni nga kush i merr leket?! Nga une.

----------


## derjansi

> Ahah i re shkurt, siguracioni nga kush i merr leket?! Nga une.


po, siguracioni i merr leket prej pronarit te makines


pronari i makines asht serb, kshtu qe nuk ne intereson shum

edhe po nuk qe serb asht naj matrapaz shqiptar qe asht edhe m akeq

----------


## s0ni

Te ishte keshtu si thua ti do ishte mire. Por s'me duket ashtu. 
Siguracioni i makines ja merr leket personit qe beri demin (nese ky njihet) dhe ti jep ty, viktimes.

----------


## loneeagle

Derjans ne realitet ashtu funksionon i paguan insurance por per cfare ka ndodhur ne kosove, kosova do i paguaj edhe pa dyshim fare. Keta kane shprehur mllefin e vet e kane te drejte por per momentin duhet te kene me pak durim.

----------


## Djal Dimali

perderi sa kosova nuk i lejon mallrat serb ne teritorin e saj ateher ska pse mban pergjegjsi.
Serbia e ka te ndaluar te shesi mall ne kosov, e ka te ndaluar qe mallrat serbe te hyjn ne kosov.

Kur Kosova i thot JO mallrave serbe ca kerkon ajo maunja atje, kishte dal kot per xhiro ....  :ngerdheshje: 

Nese Kosova i ka bllokuar mallrat serbe dhe ai mall qendet ne kosov -----> sekuestrohet
ose shkateroje fare me mall dhe me dangall  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## DYDRINAS



----------


## DYDRINAS

Arrestohen dy aktivistë të Lëvizjes Vetëvendosje!

Dy aktivistë të Lëvizjes Vetëvendosje! u arrestuan sot rreth orës 17:00 në hyrje të Prishtinës, pasi u ndaluan me makinën me të cilën udhëtonin. Aktivistët e arrestuar janë Salih Zyba dhe Arbër Krasniqi. Deri në këtë moment, policia nuk ka dhënë donjë informatë për arsyen e mbajtjes së tyre, thuhet në njoftimin e Vetëvendosjes.

"Lëvizja Vetëvendosje! proteston ashpër kundër këtij arrestimi arbitrar nga ana e policisë dhe kërkon lirimin e menjëhershëm të aktivistëve të saj", thuhet në njoftim. 

bota sot

----------


## s0ni

> perderi sa kosova nuk i lejon mallrat serb ne teritorin e saj ateher ska pse mban pergjegjsi.
> Serbia e ka te ndaluar te shesi mall ne kosov, e ka te ndaluar qe mallrat serbe te hyjn ne kosov.
> 
> Kur Kosova i thot JO mallrave serbe ca kerkon ajo maunja atje, kishte dal kot per xhiro .... 
> 
> Nese Kosova i ka bllokuar mallrat serbe dhe ai mall qendet ne kosov -----> sekuestrohet
> ose shkateroje fare me mall dhe me dangall


Djal Dimali, keshtu si mesiper funksionon ne te vertete?! Atehere ju qoft per hajer.

----------

